# DS-Scene Rom Tool v1.0 build 1100



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2011)

DS-Scene along with RetroGameFan have made a new DS Rom tool, though from GBAtemp's "rival" site it can still be useful to members here.

DS-Scene.net rom tool. A windows application features an AP Patch Database maintained by RetroGameFan, a header information viewer, rom icon extractor, rom trimming and Auto updates.






Release Thread



Download

(inb4hate)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, Ds-Scene can actually do something other than suck?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

urrrgh DS-Scene...jus kidding I have no beef with them. Though one time I lurked there and the users sounded like real jerks...

about the tool, what is the one hosted on gbatemp called?


----------



## .Chris (Jun 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Wow, Ds-Scene can actually do something other than suck?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 30, 2011)

DS-Scene sucks, herp derp
Seriously guys, stop being so childish. Does every thread about DS-Scene have to result in negative comments about them?

Anyways, the tool looks pretty nice. I'll probably use it.


----------



## pistone (Jun 30, 2011)

why no love for linux T-T
and .............actually gbatemp has a rival? i thought they eliminate all those


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm using it now, Nice interface, and I don't know why everyone hates them


----------



## Minox (Jun 30, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> and .............actually gbatemp has a rival? i thought they eliminate all those


It is a similar site, but not a rival. Both sites can co-exist and cater to slightly different people. People just need to realise that instead of verbally attacking them.


Nonetheless, I saw this tool yesterday on their site and it seems like a rather useful thing.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2011)

*sigh*

GBAtemp = Windows, has all the good apps (members) and widely used
DS-Scene = OSX, Not so used, but good for those who do use it.
DS-Database = Linux, Great but barely known/used

I knew all the hate would begin quickly, I had to think twice before posting this.

Really, grow up.


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> GBAtemp = Windows, has all the good apps (members) and widely used
> DS-Scene = OSX, Not so used, but good for those who do use it.
> ...


If DS-Scene is OSX, why is iFish not in it?


----------



## .Chris (Jun 30, 2011)

ihackedit said:
			
		

> I'm using it now, Nice interface, and *I don't know why everyone hates them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many reasons...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

I've never explored DS-Scene very much, is it as diverse as gbatemp?


----------



## pistone (Jun 30, 2011)

so no problems or verbal war.......... betwin gbatemp and dev-scene over the year?
then why do some users hate them?
also i think this tool is great but it would be more great if they make a linux version :s


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice tool, but DS-Scene is 4chan lite. Don't get why there is so much hate between temp and ds-scene, but a few days ago there was another flame war in their forums.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 30, 2011)

Interesting, could be useful. Too bad I have absolutely no use for this at all, and probably never will.


----------



## Clookster (Jun 30, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Interesting, could be useful. Too bad I have absolutely no use for this at all, and probably never will.



I think you're wrong, ShadowSoldier.

You'll soon start to play NDS ROMs on your phone. Or your tablet computer. And your Supercard would be of no use there. That's why an AP database is so imporant now. At least for those who care about the Nintendo scene in general.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun! 

- Clookie


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 30, 2011)

Clookster said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm wrong because this isn't of use to me? lol k.


----------



## kohkindachi (Jun 30, 2011)

I've using this: http://filetrip.net/f24193-Pokemon-Black-a...te-EFs-1-0.html but looks like it's gone?

I download the new apps but I can't see the WHOLE list of supported roms


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> I've using this: http://filetrip.net/f24193-Pokemon-Black-a...te-EFs-1-0.html but looks like it's gone?


What was it?


----------



## doyama (Jun 30, 2011)

A nice replacement for the Rudolph Universal Patch thing I guess? The recent One Piece and Soratorobo are now patchable via the app. Useful for people who don't want to go around hex editing their files, which isn't 'hard' but it's certainly not convenient. Retrogamefan is also very much on top of things so updates should come pretty quickly for the AP side of things.

Not sure about the whole animosity thing though... I'm too old to get riled up over console fanboys, let alone over obscure competing websites. When I have kids I'll have to make sure they aren't acting like total douchebags on forums like this. Id' had to have to Darwin Award my own kid, but sometimes the greater good must prevail.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 30, 2011)

DS-Scene FTW. I don't see why people hate that site so much. Anyway, I gotta try this with Solatorobo.


----------



## kohkindachi (Jun 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> kohkindachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It used to contains OPEN PATCH.exe and gamelist.txt. The most recent one was fix for CARS

anyway for the new apps is there a way to see the full list of supported roms? I only see some in change logs


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 30, 2011)

The AP patch database makes this an extremely useful tool. What is with you guys, the app and its functions are all that you need to be concerned about.


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 30, 2011)

the download link is dead.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2011)

RetroGamerFan's latest changelog for it


```
DS-Scene Rom Tool AP Database Change Log

Version 1.3.4

+ Typo fix for 5749 - Solatorobo Red the Hunter (E)


Version 1.3.3

+ Added 5750 - One Piece Gigant Battle (G)
+ Added 5749 - Solatorobo Red the Hunter (E)
+ Added 5577 - Tokyo Twilight Busters Kindan no Ikenie Teito Jigokuhen (J)
+ Added 5549 - KORG M01 (J)
+ Added 5532 - Gyakuten Kenji 2 (J)
+ Added 5531 - Dragon Ball Kai Ultimate Butouden (J)
+ Added 5530 - Sora no Otoshimono Forte Dreamy Season (J)
+ Added 5501 - Zombie Daisuki (J)
+ Added 5500 - Kaiju Busters Powered (J)
+ Added 5404 - Rekishi Taisen Gettenka Tenkaichi Battle Royal (J)
+ Added 5401 - Sonic Colors (J)
+ Added 5394 - Camp Rock The Final Jam (E)
+ Added 5388 - Do-Konjou Shougakussei Bon Bita (J)
+ Added 5385 - Kawaii Koneko DS 3 (J)
+ Added 5384 - Norinori Relakkuma Hit Song Ongakusai (J)
+ Added 5370 - Super Kaseki Horider (J)
+ Added 5336 - Super Robot Taisen L (J)
+ Added 5303 - Zac to Ombra Maboroshi no Yuuenchi (J)
+ Added 5274 - Camp Rock The Final Jam (E)
+ Added 5189 - The Sorcerer's Apprentice (E)
+ Added 5096 - The Sorcerers Apprentice (U)
+ Added 5049 - Motmallineun Samgongjuwa Hamkkehaneun Geurimyeonsang Yeongdaneo (K)
+ Added 4949 - Petz Fantasy (E)
+ Added some older games


Version 1.3.2

+ Added 5745 - Murder In Venice (U)
+ Added 5508 - Eigo de Tabisutu Little Charo (J)
+ Added 5434 - Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 1 (U)
+ Added 5421 - Inazuma Eleven 3 Sekai e no Chousen! The Ogre (J)
+ Added 5406 - Ivy the Kiwi (E)
+ Added 5402 - Fushigi no Dungeon Fuurai no Shiren 5 (J)
+ Added 5400 - Ninokuni Shikkoku no Madoushi (J)
+ Added 5374 - Penguin no Mondai The World (J)
+ Added 5341 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 (E)
+ Added 5322 - Tamagotchi no Narikiri Challenge (J)
+ Added 5246 - Dementium II (E)
+ Added 5240 - Dimentium II Tozasareta Byoutou (J)
+ Added 5238 - Okamiden Chisaki Taiyou (J)
+ Added 4933 - Dementium II (U)


Version 1.3.1

+ Added XXXX - Cars 2 (E)
+ Typo fix for XXXX - Chronicles of Mystery The Secret Tree of Life (E)
+ Typo fix for 5639 - Chronicles of Mystery The Secret Tree of Life (U)
+ Added some older games


Version 1.3

+ First release with a changelog
+ Typo fix for 5742 - Cars 2 (U)
```

and program latest


```
DS-Scene Rom Tool Change Log

Version 1.0 build 1103

+ Added support for .zip, .rar and .7z files via external .dlls
+ The application will attempt to download the 7z.dll file if it is missing
+ The application will attempt to download the unrar.dll file if it is missing
+ Required directories will be restored if they have been deleted 

Version 1.0 build 1102

+ Fixed error if you open the app then close it without doing a database update
+ Fixed unable to download database if not downloaded on first boot

Version 1.0 build 1101

+ Quick fix to allow minimise/maximise

Version 1.0 build 1100

+ First public release
+ Changed url for downloads
+ Added functions to make the app run better in an emulated windows environment on Linux
+ Made trim sequence a bit faster
+ Added error messages to stop crashes in rare scenarios

Version 1.0 build 1007

+ Added a mention that retrogamefan is maintaining the database
+ Added AP database changelog viewer
+ Added AP database update viewer so you can see what's new before you download

Version 1.0 build 1006

+ Updater fixed to kill all instances of the tool that are running
+ Updater fixed to retry the update a few times before failing
+ Updater fixed to reply with better error messages on failing

Version 1.0 build 1005

+ Fixed patch parse error
+ Changed trim technique to use less memory
+ Added failsafe to update process

Version 1.0 build 1004

+ Small changes made to display creator names better
+ Full patch is now displayed
+ Can copy the patch to the clipboard

Version 1.0 build 1003

+ Added changelog viewer
+ Added creator name to AP Patch info, database update to follow
+ Added options menu to disable certain things to make the app run faster
+ Added DS-Scene.net tab to enable parsing of info from the website

- Removed some code making initial rom parse slower than it needed to be

Version 1.0 build 1002

- Removed zip support to save supplying dlls

Version 1.0 build 1001

First release information

Requirements

Windows with Net Framework 4
~50mb RAM

Functions

Basic DS rom header information
Extract rom icon (png)
Trim rom
AP patch roms using an auto updating database
Auto updates for the application itself
Uses open patch format files
Download information from DS-Scene.net
```


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 30, 2011)

Not too terribly surprised that the download was pulled. I would guess that either somebody from DS-Scene requested it's removal, or a member who has power on Filetrip saw DS-Scene and went "lolno."


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2011)

retrohead said:
			
		

> No trouble for me at all. There's no GBAtemp Vs DS-Scene as far as us owners are concerned. Please never repackage an update and upload it though. Anything we supply in a rar in the form of a "pack" can be re-distributed as you wish, just like this pack.
> 
> Thanks for your interest
> 
> ...



retrohead, the owner of DS-Scene had no issues with this being on Filetrip.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> retrohead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love the fact it can self update

saves soo much trouble of looking for the latest


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> GBAtemp = Windows, has all the good apps (members) and widely used
> DS-Scene = OSX, Not so used, but good for those who do use it.
> ...



You're wrong because you're not looking anywhere past "this and the next year". As Clookie said, in a good few years, you won't rely on "DS'es" to play your, then retro, DS games. Most Download sites hold PROPER roms, not patched ones. This tool not only allows you to manage all your roms, but also holds a database for any patches you might need.

It's nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 8, 2011)

The CMP Cheat Database is now part of the DS-Scene ROM Tool. 

Now we can get our updates directly through the DS-Scene ROM Tool!

Last update of CMP Cheat Database: _One hour ago._



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Now ds scene rom tool is rigged with the new CMP updater
> so now everytime we update the cheat, you can get it
> right away just by checking on the ds scene rom tool
> Download now ds scene rom tool by clicking at the download link below


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 8, 2011)

I like DS-Scene a lot; The community is a lot closer compared to us, at least.

I might use this tool.


----------

